# White HMEE/Blue Orchid HM



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

the pair will be introduced on the 10th the male is nice but has curled vents and the girls are pretty good anyway heres some pics!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/151463916750?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

he's beautiful!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know why you posted a spawn log before they've even spawned. That's tempting the fates, you know.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, don't jinx it! Haha


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nimble said:


> I don't know why you posted a spawn log before they've even spawned. That's tempting the fates, you know.



myexplodingcat	Yeah, don't jinx it! Haha 


i dont believe in fates or jinxing lol Prime (the male) is in the tank and Unity (female) is about to be cupped and introduced. Primes bubble nest is HUGE!!! i will update soon if anything happens


----------

